# My Collection Thus Far: *NEW* Pictures!



## ninemm (Apr 5, 2010)

*My *Ever Changing* Collection*

*Go to the last page for the most updates pictures and info. :thumbsup:*

I have liked flashlights since I was a kid owning several mags (which I thought were the best things since sliced bread). I recently got back into lights via the world of knives. I received an Inova X5 Titanium in a package deal along with a Spyderco Delica 4. I liked the Inova a lot and went about searching online for flashlight info and found this awesome forum. 

Now I have:
Inova X5 Ti (sits on the desk)
Black Preon II (my edc pocket light)
Olive Fenix P3D (resides in my backpack)
Surefire E2D (currently in the mail)
Purple Fenix E01 (resides on the fiance's keys)
A few incan Mini-Mags 
Some random cheapo leds
(I will take some pics tonight/tomorrow if anyone is interested)

I'm really loving the Preon II. It has come in handy a lot since I have been carrying it for the past week. Just got the Fenix yesterday and love the light and beam of it. The Surefire will fulfill a self defense role for me, primarily riding in my pants pocket (unless I find it to be too big or pointy). 

What I was hoping you guys could help with is in what direction should my collection of lights go? Are there any obvious holes/uses I am missing? I want the lights I buy to serve a specific purpose and not just sit around unused. Any comments/thoughts/critiques are welcome. Oh and btw lovecpf

Surefire is in the mail, Fenix E01 is on the Fiance's keys, and the red light is one of the cheapo LEDs.


----------



## BlueMarble (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far*

Thanks for sharing. That sounds like an awesome collection! I'd love to see pictures of your collection.


----------



## ninemm (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far*



BlueMarble said:


> Thanks for sharing. That sounds like an awesome collection! I'd love to see pictures of your collection.



Thanks for the kind words. I think awesome would describe some people's collections on here. When I think of mine the word humble comes to mind. lol Hopefully some others can chime in with recommendations for additions to the lights I have thus far.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far*

Excellent start, ninemm. My only advice would be to take things slow and just get the lights that really appeal to you. There's no right or wrong direction as far as I'm concerned. 

Geoff


----------



## ninemm (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far*



Flying Turtle said:


> Excellent start, ninemm. My only advice would be to take things slow and just get the lights that really appeal to you. There's no right or wrong direction as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Geoff



Thanks for the advice Geoff. The Preon II was bought hastily, but it is definitely a useful light. I had been wanting an E2D for some time and picked it up for a great price on CPF BST. The P3D came about when I saw a youtube review comparing it to the E2D. 

I've had my eye on the Ti Quarks, but may be leaning towards the tactical UI. There are so many manufacturers out there it is hard to narrow things down sometimes.


----------



## CR123_CR123_CR123 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far*

sweet collection, i've been eyeing that preon too.

and maglites were definitely the gateway drug of choice for me into this flashlight sickness. 

happy collecting!


----------



## jhc37013 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far*

The Inova X5 is the light that started it all for me also, my advise is to take it as slow as you can and buy quality over quantity.


----------



## ninemm (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far*



jhc37013 said:


> The Inova X5 is the light that started it all for me also, my advise is to take it as slow as you can and buy quality over quantity.



Thinking of picking up a D10 Sunspot in mint condition to add to the collection.


----------



## stallion2 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far*

you already have a good arsenal going. you might look into lego lights. i've found that to be more economical for assembling high performance lights to fit a desired application...espcially anything tactical size or bigger. also, placing an order for some inexpensive lights and other random components w/ DX (or similar Hong Kong-based dist.) from time to time is worth every bit as much in education as it is for the merchandise itself (sometimes more).



jhc37013 said:


> The Inova X5 is the light that started it all for me also, my advise is to take it as slow as you can and buy quality over quantity.


 
hahaha, that X5 is what did it for me, at least for LEDs. i still have mine just cause i like the host so much. drop me a message if you know of a way to upgrade it. :wave:


----------



## jhc37013 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far*

Thats a nice looking light check out the Jetbeam RRT-0 if your looking for a good EDC light that you can use with both cr123 and AA (14500) if you also get optional extension tube for AA. Besides my favorite Surefire the Jetbeam light's offer the closest quality to Surefire, the good thing about Surefire and Jetbeam is if you get one that is not up to your liking they usually sell fast at the Marketplace.


----------



## ninemm (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far*



stallion2 said:


> you already have a good arsenal going. you might look into lego lights. i've found that to be more economical for assembling high performance lights to fit a desired application...espcially anything tactical size or bigger. also, placing an order for some inexpensive lights and other random components w/ DX (or similar Hong Kong-based dist.) from time to time is worth every bit as much in education as it is for the merchandise itself (sometimes more).



I have definitely glimpsed the whole customization/light building world here on CPF and I think for now I will just sit back and  But definitely in the future I will endeavor to do some mods/builds myself. 



jhc37013 said:


> check out the Jetbeam RRT-0 if your looking for a good EDC light that you can use with both cr123 and AA (14500) if you also get optional extension tube for AA. Besides my favorite Surefire the Jetbeam light's offer the closest quality to Surefire, the good thing about Surefire and Jetbeam is if you get one that is not up to your liking they usually sell fast at the Marketplace.



Wow, the Jetbeam does seem like a really nice light. I like the UI on it. Thanks for the tip! Can't wait until my SF E2D comes in the mail.


----------



## ninemm (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far*

Received the E2D today! Feels really nice in the hand and pocket. Love that it is incan. Tested it out tonight on some unsuspecting rabbits. Performed great! :laughing:


----------



## ninemm (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

Just a quick update to those who might be following this thread! :wave:

I love the build quality of the Surefire. And found out that I prefer lights with clips and knurling. So, unless the light is so big as to be uncarry-able via a clip then it should have some sort of attachment option. On that note I am getting rid of a few lights to fund some new purchases. 

Going will be: Fenix P3D, Inova X5, and the Minimag Flag via CPF BST

Still trying to decide on my next purchase: Thinking about Sunspot D10 still, Surefire L1 Lumamax, Jetbeam M1X, Liteflux LFX2T, Bitz Pocket Ti

 Looking for a good AAA keychain light too. Found the awesome past threads about them. Does anyone care to share their personal favorite? Thanks! 

Will get some better pics in the next few days.


----------



## andyw513 (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

Nice collection, *ninemm*! Can't go wrong with a Surefire any day. But for the lights you were considering, I have personal experience with the M1X. It is an awesome light, the build quality is great, throw is great, and you have more options with your batteries if the rechargable battery bug bites you. I've had a chronic case of 18650 fever that grows every time I log in. Good luck with the collection! I've also heard many good things about titanium, I thought of getting a titanium Preon a little later on, personally.


----------



## ninemm (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*



andyw513 said:


> Nice collection, *ninemm*! Can't go wrong with a Surefire any day. But for the lights you were considering, I have personal experience with the M1X. It is an awesome light, the build quality is great, throw is great, and you have more options with your batteries if the rechargable battery bug bites you. I've had a chronic case of 18650 fever that grows every time I log in. Good luck with the collection! I've also heard many good things about titanium, I thought of getting a titanium Preon a little later on, personally.



Thanks for the info on the M1X. It seems like a great light. Would be useful to light up the neighborhood if the dog got loose! I love my Alum Preon II. I have heard that the threads and possibly the clicky on the Ti version are not quite as smooth. But, I too have been thinking about picking one up. Can't resist the shiny!


----------



## lisantica (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

I enjoyed reading your posts so far :welcome:

I seem to have a love/hate with knurling. Some knurling I like, but some is too rough for my liking.
I'm with you on clips though, just love 'em. I like to accessorize my lights with 3M reflective tape, lanyards, clips and the like.

Have fun, I'll be checking back to see what kind of flashlight trouble you've gotten yourself into  

Lisa


----------



## ninemm (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

Hey Lisa. I read your collection thread (most of it). Cool to see the progression. I keep coming back to the Sunspot for its looks and the M1X for its utility. I got some late tax return money. Now it is burning a hole in my pocket. I don't want to make any rash decisions though!


----------



## lisantica (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*



ninemm said:


> I don't want to make any rash decisions though!



No rash decisions, now where's the fun in that? :nana: 

Lisa


----------



## ninemm (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*



lisantica said:


> No rash decisions, now where's the fun in that? :nana:
> 
> Lisa



I know I know. As soon as I see a great deal on the Marketplace I am going to buy it regardless of if it is on my list. I've got my  at the ready! :laughing:


----------



## lisantica (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*



ninemm said:


> I know I know. As soon as I see a great deal on the Marketplace I am going to buy it regardless of if it is on my list. I've got my  at the ready! :laughing:



Now you're talkin' :thumbsup:


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

Hello!

Nice collection you have there. 

But there is one point i dont understand, why new members open a new
thread with starting there collection. There already do exist enough threads 
where you could post your new toys.

I dont want hijack your threads, just my 2 cents.:shakehead


----------



## easilyled (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*



toby_pra said:


> Hello!
> 
> Nice collection you have there.
> 
> ...



I agree Toby.

I think its more sensible to have 1 thread where everybody can post their collection.


----------



## The_Driver (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

Nice collection ninemm :twothumbs, but you seem to only have small lights :thinking:.

I think it's missing a high-output-wow-factor-amaze-your-friends-walk-your-dog-at-night-light :laughing:. Selfbuilt postet a nice comparison thread of high output LED lights here. 

Another nice addition could be a P60-host with lots of dropins etc.


----------



## ninemm (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

*To easilyled and toby_pra:* Thanks for posting your thoughts and comments! I definitely enjoy the "one for all" collection threads and see their purpose. However, I started my own thread not just so people can follow my collection, but so that I can have a place to go to see when and how I started down the road. 


> The_Driver=
> Nice collection ninemm :twothumbs, but you seem to only have small lights :thinking:.
> 
> I think it's missing a high-output-wow-factor-amaze-your-friends-walk-your-dog-at-night-light :laughing:. Selfbuilt postet a nice comparison thread of high output LED lights here.
> ...


I think the M1X falls nicely into that category and it is definitely on my list. I signed up for a bored out safety orange 9P host that I will most likely be adding a Malkoff M30W drop in. That qualify?


----------



## Alex K. (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

Nice Flaglite. They have always been my favorite Mag.


----------



## ninemm (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

Yup. It was nice. Just sold it. :laughing:


----------



## easilyled (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*



ninemm said:


> *To easilyled and toby_pra:* Thanks for posting your thoughts and comments! I definitely enjoy the "one for all" collection threads and see their purpose. However, I started my own thread not just so people can follow my collection, but so that I can have a place to go to see when and how I started down the road.



You can always link to a specific post in a thread to see where you started a collection. This is what I did for the link in my signature, so that I can always follow this. 

There would be a substantial impact in cost (to the owner) and traffic (to all of us) if all the tens of thousands of members were to have individual threads about their collections here.

Another option is to have your own private web-page with your collection on it and to provide a link to it.


----------



## ninemm (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*



easilyled said:


> There would be a substantial impact in cost (to the owner) and traffic (to all of us) if all the tens of thousands of members were to have individual threads about their collections here.



Very true. 



easilyled said:


> Another option is to have your own private web-page with your collection on it and to provide a link to it.
> 
> You can always link to a specific post in a thread to see where you started a collection. This is what I did for the link in my signature, so that I can always follow this.



Thanks for the suggestions. I was wondering how people linked to a specific post. :thumbsup:


----------



## ninemm (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

My two favorites. Unloaded the Minimag flag and the Inova. Trying to get sell the Fenix. I think I figured out how to get the most out of our old Canon point and shoot.


----------



## andyw513 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

That E2D is a great light, I EDC an E2E just for the small size. It is very bright as well, which is why I like it, no wonder it is one of your favorites!


----------



## ninemm (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

I finally broke down and pulled the trigger on the #6/25 Sunspot D10 I was wanting. Can't resist anything orange for long it seems. I really like the whetstone finish too (gray/silver black). Gonna see if I like the D10 first and if so the whetstone will be coming to join it!






Also, so mad that last weekend there were deals every minute it seemed and I had no money then. Now I'm all set to buy and there is nothing to be had. Besides the Milky L1 that F250 snatched 5 mins before me! :mecry::laughing:


----------



## lisantica (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

I'm with you on "orange", it's hard to resist an orange flashlight.

Lisa


----------



## ninemm (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

Picked up a Lummi Wee NS with Blue trits yesterday. Thinking about getting a silver E1B today.


----------



## lisantica (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

I have the black E1B. Mine has the stock tail cap and a Z68 tail cap (which allows tail standing). Great lights, hope you like yours.
Lisa


----------



## ninemm (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*



lisantica said:


> I have the black E1B. Mine has the stock tail cap and a Z68 tail cap (which allows tail standing). Great lights, hope you like yours.
> Lisa



Got the E1B off eBay today! I didn't know about the Z68 tail cap. I definitely like the fact that my E2D tail stands. I'll have to source one of those. Thanks Lisa! 

Once the E1B gets here I will take a picture with the E2D and a special little Surefire surprise that I got from a security trade show in Vegas a few years ago. 

Subnote: Now I am thinking about getting a custom anno'd Ti Killer from Photonfanatic. Orange/Gold of course.


----------



## WBryan (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

Lots of cool lights. I just got the fever!


----------



## ninemm (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*



ninemm said:


> *Past:*
> Inova X5 Ti - *GONE*
> Black Preon II
> Olive Fenix P3D - *GONE*
> ...



Okay let's recap this whirlwind of a week. I started this thread on 4/5/10 and over the course of the last week things have changed quite a bit for the collection and my thoughts on lights.

1. I still **love** my Preon II as did my Mom when we went to visit. She actually asked for something cool and "gadget-y" like that for her birthday! 
2.The E2D has sparked a serious and detrimental (to my wallet) fire in me for more, more, more Surefires. It rides very comfortably in my jeans and cargo shorts pocket, but not so much in my work khakis. 
3. I think I am leaning towards a preference for warmer light. I like the E2D for this reason. However, I still love LEDs. I'm thinking a high CRI RA is in my future. 
4. My fiance loves flashlights too! She's much more interested in this hobby than competitive handgun shooting. This is making me consider selling my Glock setup for some major $$ to go towards lights and a gift (non-light) for her. (She is the best fiance ever after all!)

*Present:*
Preon II Black
Surefire E2D
Surefire E1B Silver (In the mail)
Surefire Kroma (In the mail and for insanely low price)
Nitecore D10 Sunspot #6/10 (In the mail)
Lummi Wee NS w/Blue Trits (In the mail)
Fenix E01 Purple
Silver MiniMag Incan
3 Random LED lights (1 red, 1 black, 1 blue: located in our cars)

*Future: *
Fenix E01's (thinking Gold and Black)
Nitecore EZ AA Warm
Something Quark, but not sure what yet
RA Clicky (Hopefully High CRI, but I really want to try any RA light)
Nitecore EX10 Whetstone (If I like the D10 interface)
Custom Anno Ti Killer (Bc who doesn't like a Photonfanatic light?)
Jetbeam M1X (Or similar bright thrower)
Surefire...the list is honestly to long :laughing: (But I have my eye out for a C2 CJ and am on the list for a Safety Orange 6P Lego w/Malkoff Dropin)

So, right now though I am totally  because of too much 
If you read all of that then it must be because you:
A. Think I am an excellent writer and am very interesting
B. Really like flashlights and will read any inane drivel on the topic or
C. You are really, really,.....really bored

Any suggestions for lights I should look into? Thoughts in general on my plot to take over the flashlight world by storm? My fiance and I are thinking of doing some paracord lanyards (I know sooo played out) as a small hobby. I'll let you know if they turn out well. Pictures will come when all the new lights get here in the mail. I'll be away this weekend so it might not be until next week. 

Anywho thanks for reading!


----------



## lisantica (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*



ninemm said:


> If you read all of that then it must be because you:
> 
> B. Really like flashlights and will read any inane drivel on the topic



I love flashlight drivel :thumbsup:
Happy collecting!
Lisa


----------



## ninemm (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

*Small Update:*

So, as it stands right now I have: Surefire Kroma, Surefire E1B, Surefire E2D, 47's Preon II, Nitecore D10 Sunspot, and Jetbeam M1X. 

Just sold the Lummi Wee NS. I liked the size, but was turned off by the rechargeable only battery. I just thought someone else would give it a better home as it was basically sitting on my shelf. Also sold my last Mini Mag as part of the Lummi package. 

I have on order a machined SS tailcap for my E1B so it will be able to tailstand and also some glow rings for the head/body. Waiting for my 2x8 order of tritium to come in from Bart so I can send my D10 piston out to be slotted. 

Few things I am thinking about. I am wondering if I should sell my E2D as I find it slightly too big to carry. I'll either sell it, or get a LumensFactory bulb and some aw cells. Also want to pick up the EX10 Whetstone to keep my D10 company. Still in need of a small keychain carry light. 

Well that's where my flashlight collections is at the moment. As always, thanks for reading! :thumbsup:


----------



## lisantica (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

Always fun to read the newest chapter in your collection. :wave:


----------



## ninemm (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

So, picked up some new lights recently. Earlier this week I purchased an EX10 Whetstone, #21/25 (21 is my fave number!) from XD9. I also snagged a Jetbeam M1X off the Marketplace from Sigsour. Thanks to both sellers for the awesome lights! 

I had a random fellow not affiliated with CPF email me asking if I wanted to purchase a Surefire L1 he had that was like new. I hemmed and hawed, but couldn't say no to the price, even though he had no pictures. Well, I received the light today and it is in absolutely mint condition. Has the lanyard ring installed also! Not sure if I will be hanging onto it though. It's much less bright than my E1B and larger so I'm not sure what niche it will fill other than the "one can never have too many Surefires." 

On the way I have 5 peaks and two peak bodies. Couple of HA Eigers, a brass Matterhorn, single red led Matterhorn, and a 5led Kilimanjaro. I was really just wanting to try out the Brass Matterhorn, but I'm excited to see what these lights have to offer. 

Behold! A few pictures for your viewing pleasure. Not much sun out today so I had to use the flash! Yuck. But, I did snap a cool shot of the M1X, Kroma, L1, and E1B standing on their crenelated bezels! 











I am taking a break from the MP for now. Spending too much!  I'm just going to focus on enjoying the lights that I have. 

In the background there you'll see a bunch of paracord that just came in. Been practicing my lanyard making! If anyone knows of a good source for the clips used by SF for their lanyard kits please let me know. 

Also, I'm dying to find a Nitecore Magma and Patriot. If you know of someone that could be convinced to give their up PM me. (These would be the only light I would buy at this point. I swear!....no really I'm serious!)

Thanks for stopping by! :wave:


----------



## lisantica (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

:twothumbs NICE!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sjmack (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

Oh man, I envy your sunspot. If I could find me a D10 or EX10, I would jump on it in a heartbeat. My favorite color is orange, so yeah I understand why you love yours so much.


----------



## ninemm (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*



sjmack said:


> Oh man, I envy your sunspot. If I could find me a D10 or EX10, I would jump on it in a heartbeat. My favorite color is orange, so yeah I understand why you love yours so much.



Thanks a lot. It's def one of my faves. I have the piston going out to get slotted as soon as my tritium arrives. The Ti Killer I'm having anno'd by Photonfanatic is going to be orange and blue splash. Should be done in a few weeks.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

Nine- Loving the "industrial" D10's... Very cool finishes.


----------



## ninemm (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*



scout24 said:


> Nine- Loving the "industrial" D10's... Very cool finishes.


 
Hey Scout. Thanks for the kind words. I love the finishes Swissbianco put on the Nitrecores too. Hoping to pick up a few more in the future. 

Photonfanatic just finished up the Ti Killer he was working on for me. And now my fiance wants one too. You'll be seeing some pics of these soon hopefully.


----------



## knightrider (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

That silver E1B is pretty cool! I like it. You have some colorful and nice stuff in your collection.

I'll be watching to see what you get next.


----------



## ninemm (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*



knightrider said:


> That silver E1B is pretty cool! I like it. You have some colorful and nice stuff in your collection.
> 
> I'll be watching to see what you get next.



Thanks Knightrider! Please check back. I'll get some pictures up of the Peak flashlights I got tonight. My fiance has a Ti Mini123 coming and we'll both have some anno'd Ti Killers on the way soon. :twothumbs


----------



## gcbryan (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

Nice thread! I like these individual threads much more than the group "post your lights" threads. Those take too long to open with my slow internet connection and are boring anyway.

I don't see that having your own thread is any costlier to this board than any other thread. It's all for entertainment. It's the posters that provide the intellectual capital for a board like this to exist.

It will be interesting to watch your collection grow and change!


----------



## ninemm (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

Thanks for your post gcbryan! Glad you enjoy my thread! 

So, my fiance is now interested in buying some lights. Her philosophy is this, "You buy the practical ones, and I'll buy the pretty ones." :laughing: So, below is her pretty one (purple splash killer on the left). 






And I've got a DLC Killer coming. Light on the right. 






Pictures are taken by Fred aka Photonfanatic. I'll have some pics of my own once the lights arrive. It should be sunny in the next few days so I'll be able to get some shots of my Brass Peak Matterhorn and Plain Aluminum 1 led Peak as well. Might be able to get the Ti Quark in there before it goes out for anodizing if it arrives soon enough. 

Stay tuned and take care!


----------



## sjmack (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

You order either of those Patriots yet ninemm?

Mine should be here this week. I want it sooo badly.


----------



## ninemm (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*



sjmack said:


> You order either of those Patriots yet ninemm?
> 
> Mine should be here this week. I want it sooo badly.



No, haven't ordered one yet. Got such a good deal on my EX10 Whetstone that I am not able to spend the 81 bucks on the Patriot. Plus, the misses doesn't like the anno job that much so that doesn't help matters.  Now, if it were another Whetstone or Sunspot she'd be telling me to buy one. 

If you can, post a pic of yours when you get it. I'd like to know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## sjmack (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*



ninemm said:


> No, haven't ordered one yet. Got such a good deal on my EX10 Whetstone that I am not able to spend the 81 bucks on the Patriot. Plus, the misses doesn't like the anno job that much so that doesn't help matters.  Now, if it were another Whetstone or Sunspot she'd be telling me to buy one.
> 
> If you can, post a pic of yours when you get it. I'd like to know what you think. Thanks!




I won't be able to get decent pictures til I go home for the summer from school, but yeah, if you want I could put a couple up. I will be back in Boston May 8th.


----------



## ninemm (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: My Collection Thus Far: UPDATED w/pics*

Small update: 

Tritium came in from Bart, so both my Nitecore pistons went out to be slotted and have the trits installed. Blue for the Sunspot and Green for the Whetstone. 

Received the two Killers too! Amazingly high quality. The DLC is such a deep black. Sweet. Going to make a lanyard with s-biner attachment so I can clip it to a belt loop. Maybe throw in a Ti Atwood lanslide too.

The Brass Matterhorn has been serving keychain duty and I love the ruggedness of the light. Definitely will be buying more Peaks in the future. 

Traded a Blue Anno'd Mini Brew Driver and some cash for a Surefire M4. Can't wait to get it. 

Oh, last thing. Ti Mini123 went out for anno'ing yesterday. Gonna be sweet in blue. That's all (and hopefully enough!) for now.  Especially since the wedding is in only 43 days!!!


----------



## ninemm (May 8, 2010)

Pictures!!! 


















This is where they usually live when they aren't on a mini ironing board on my bedroom floor. :laughing: (It was the room where the most sunlight was at the time ) 





The M4 won't fit on the shelf with the rest of them. I'll probably end up moving the shelf down, or filling the upper shelf with bigger lights to keep the M4 company.  Also pictured are three small glass kangaroos, my dog and various desk junk.  What isn't pictured is the custom anno'd Ti Mini 123 which the post office I think decided to keep for themselves!! :thinking: The pics aren't the best, but this was the first chance I had to snap some of the almost entire collection and I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 8, 2010)

Purple Fenix E01 (resides on the fiance's keys) 


Congratulations on becoming engaged! 

What does your fiance think about your flashlight collecting? 


Chance


----------



## ninemm (May 8, 2010)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Purple Fenix E01 (resides on the fiance's keys)
> 
> 
> Congratulations on becoming engaged!
> ...



Hey Chance,

Thanks for the congrats! We got engaged when we were in college and our wedding is coming up next month!!  

In regards to the collecting she goes back and forth. Some days it's "Why didn't you buy that sweet flashlight for a great price on CPFMP???" and others it's "You spent how much??" :laughing: She's really great about it though. Her philosophy is that I'll buy the practical ones and she will focus on the pretty ones. Works well so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 8, 2010)

Sounds like a marriage made in Heaven. Good balance. 

Chance


----------



## alfreddajero (May 8, 2010)

Yes congrats.....nice collection so far man.


----------



## ninemm (May 11, 2010)

I said I'd be making some lanyards. I've mastered the square knot, round sinnet, and coil knot. Here are some not so great pics of what I've done so far. These don't include pics of the bracelets I have made.  

Oh, and you can see a bit of the elusive purple E01 on my fiance's keys below. :laughing: 





And this blue and silver one was just recently done for my first customer.


----------



## alfreddajero (May 14, 2010)

Hey thats the same exact one that i have...lol. Thanks for the fast response and fast shipping. Looks even better in person.


----------



## ninemm (May 14, 2010)

alfreddajero said:


> Hey thats the same exact one that i have...lol. Thanks for the fast response and fast shipping. Looks even better in person.



It is yours!  Glad you like it Alfred! :thumbsup:


----------



## alfreddajero (May 14, 2010)

I like it very much man.....nice simple and effective.


----------



## ninemm (May 18, 2010)

Just thought I'd get some nighttime shots of my D10 and EX10 with tritium pistons and the new guy, an LF2XT w/Ti tailcap and blue trit. 






Oh look, they made a friend! :laughing: 






That shot of the Citizen Eco Drive was taken after lighting the face up momentarily with my Surefire M4. :devil:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 18, 2010)

Hi Ninemm, I always enjoy your writing, and collection.
My favorite orange light, by ElectronGuru.

Chance :wave:



*



*​


----------



## ninemm (May 18, 2010)

Hey Chauncy. Thanks for stopping by! I too really like the Orange 6P that Electron offers. I'll probably get one some day.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 21, 2010)

Hi Ninemm, 

My pleasure. Maybe you'll receive one as a wedding gift. Until then, here's a picture to enjoy. 

Chance


----------



## ninemm (May 21, 2010)

Looks good! Sadly CPF/MP doesn't have a wedding registry. :laughing: Where'd you pick up the lanyard ring that's between the body and tail cap from?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 21, 2010)

Thanks, photographing flashlights is harder than I thought it would be. Hopefully one of your friends reads your thread, and will pick one up for you. Lighthound.com $7.83 for the ss ring.


----------



## ninemm (May 31, 2010)

Haven't updated this thread in awhile. :shakehead But, a lot has been going on. 

No longer have my Nitecores. Really enjoyed gathering them, but it was time to let them go. Since I was soon to be tritiumless I had to pick up this awesome Atwood Anodized Mako from Lisa! I think a green trit from Bart will go in the tail. 







Then I've got a Milky L2 on the way. Specs: SSCP4 USVOH SOB1000 43






And, just picked up this Milky KL1 Floodmaster w/Aleph CR2 body. Need to get some RCR2's and thinking of picking up an E Series compatible single 123 body also.
Specs: SSCP4 USWOH, Acorn 867 driver






So my collection seems to have fallen into two categories. 

*Small lights:* Photonfanatic Killers x2, Atwood anno'd Mako, Mini123 blue anno'd, Brass Peak Matterhorn, Peak Raw Alum red led, Fenix E01

*And Surefires:* M4 Devastator, Kroma, Satin Gray E1e, KL1 Floodmaster, Milky L2. 

One oddball is the Jetbeam M1X. Probably will keep it for its throw capabilities. 

Thanks for looking. Comments always appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## lisantica (May 31, 2010)

:twothumbs
Looking good ninemm!

Wow! You've got some nice stuff :candle:


----------



## ninemm (May 31, 2010)

lisantica said:


> :twothumbs
> Looking good ninemm!
> 
> Wow! You've got some nice stuff :candle:



Thanks Lisa! I really am digging the way my collection is going. I enjoy the usability of the Surefires a ton, and the custom Ti lights are really nice to look at. Hopefully some day I'll graduate up to some full size Ti lights, but for right now the wallet is satisfied with the little guys. Super excited about the Milkys. I went from 0 to totally Milkified in the span of two days. lovecpf


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 1, 2010)

Three very nice additions.











If you ever tire of that Beautiful, Black, KL1 FloodMaster pm me, it just stole my fancy.  


Congrats, 

Chance


----------



## ninemm (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks Chance! I'll definitely let you know if I get tired of it.

Going to try and pick up a vintage black E1e round body so I can use a RCR123 w/it. Then maybe a Z68 tailcap as well. If anyone has a source for the vintage body please let me know! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks ninemm, but I won't hold my breath. I don't know how you could ever tire of such a beautiful light. I came across this thread trying to find out if I could purchase parts for a KL1 Floodmaster for myself. That Aleph CR2 Flared is just the ticket! Enjoy.

Surefire Lego - CandlePowerForums 

Chance


----------



## ninemm (Jun 1, 2010)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thanks ninemm, but I won't hold my breath. I don't know how you could ever tire of such a beautiful light. I came across this thread trying to find out if I could purchase parts for a KL1 Floodmaster for myself. Enjoy.
> 
> Surefire Lego - CandlePowerForums
> 
> Chance


 
That is a great thread. Just re-read it last night for inspiration.


----------



## lolipopo (Jun 7, 2010)

Olive Fenix P3D is what I like,as a Fenix fan


----------



## ninemm (Jun 8, 2010)

Just thought I would do a quick text rundown of the lights currently in my possession or on the way:

Surefire E1e HA-BK
Surefire E1e SG-Teardrop
Surefire Kroma (non-milspec)
Surefire M4 Devastator w/LF HO-M4A
Milky KL1 Floodmaster on Aleph Flared CR2 body
HDS RA Clicky High CRI
Atwood Splash Anno Ti Mako 
Photonfanatic Splash Ti Killer
Photonfanatic DLC Ti Killer
Quark Mini123 Custom Blue anno
Jetbeam M1X w/cell extender
Fenix E01 (purple)
Stubby Mag running XP-G and 1x18650 (created by Saltytri)


----------



## ninemm (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow. Things have really changed a lot since I started this thread. Even since my last update there's been quite a few changes. Let's see, I had 13 lights as of my last post here. Check out the edited list below.



ninemm said:


> Just thought I would do a quick text rundown of the lights currently in my possession or on the way:
> 
> Surefire E1e HA-BK
> Surefire E1e SG-Teardrop *gone*
> ...



Wow! Only 6 lights! Thankfully these transactions did not all happen at the same time and I was never that low on lumens. :devil: 

Here's the updated list:

*Surefires:*
U2-BK
E2D-BK
E1e-BK
T1A-BK x2 (His and Hers)
Kroma-BK
C2-CJ
M4 Devastator

*Everything else:*
Fenix E01 (dead) 
Splash Anno Ti Killer
Quark Ti Mini123 anno'd blue
Quark MiniAA Neutral White (gifted to mom)
Ti Killer Splash anno
Brass UV Peak Matterhorn
HA Peak Eiger lvl3 neutral (here)
Mac's EDC Al, 1.4a 4500k "hole-less" (in transit)
McGizmo PD-S Al w/Ti Bezel and clip (new and here!)

I've also bought a smattering of Surefire accessories, AWs, etc etc. On the horizon we still have the Milky Gossling build, maybe a mod coming for my U2, and possibly a McGizmo Slate PD-S. 

Thinking of selling my M4, but then I'd be without a thrower. And the one light I truly regret selling is my M1X. :sigh: I'll have to get another, or maybe a Surefire M3LT.  

Thanks for stopping by! I'll definitely be getting some pics up in the next week or so. :thumbsup:


----------



## lisantica (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow Steve, it's looking good!
Is this a fun hobby or what? :wave:


----------



## ninemm (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks Lisa! It definitely is a fun hobby. Though, I'm feeling a tad guilty for having so much fun. Luckily my wifes b-day is coming up so I can get her some nice jewelry to even things up.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Jul 16, 2010)

nice collection!


----------



## ninemm (Jul 16, 2010)

RAGE CAGE said:


> nice collection!


 
Thanks RAGE CAGE!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 17, 2010)

Don't get rid of that M4!

Of all of the lights I sold a few months ago, it and the E1b are the only lights I *really* miss!


----------



## ninemm (Jul 17, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Don't get rid of that M4!
> 
> Of all of the lights I sold a few months ago, it and the E1b are the only lights I *really* miss!



Thanks for the tip. I too miss my E1B and would probably miss the M4. 

Paypal sent for the PD-S. Thinking of getting it cerakoted white. Maybe orange trit milled into the brass piston.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh how I want one of Don's PD lights!

I was offered an LS27 off run4jc when he sold it, but I simply couldn't afford it!


----------



## ninemm (Jul 17, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Oh how I want one of Don's PD lights!
> 
> I was offered an LS27 off run4jc when he sold it, but I simply couldn't afford it!



I would love to have a Haiku! Unfortunately Don's Ti lights are out of ny price range. I feel your pain.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 17, 2010)

I once thought the same way... now I own 5 of Don's lights and hopefully more in the future.

I will admit, it was only due to my financial circumstances that existed between 12 to 6 months ago that my flashlight collection is what it is now.

Now, being a student again completely limits what you can and can't do financially.
There are of course other financial constrictions in life that people face, and I am sure that I too will face these issues in the near future.

So basically, I am extremely satisfied with my collection, and feel extremely fortunate for the collection that I was able to achieve :thumbsup:


----------



## ninemm (Jul 19, 2010)

Mailman dropped off 5 lights today! 

My U2 and Kroma came back from Surefire and are functioning perfectly now. Thanks SF! 

Lightning fast shipping (went out Saturday got here today) from Arizona brought me my first McGizmo! An aluminum PD-S w/Ti bezel and clip. It's been a solid user and shows it in the finish. I'm thinking white cerakote for this little guy and a new aluminum piston with trit are in his future. The PD functions great and I know it will be even sweeter after a thorough cleaning and lube application. 

Received a nice package with some Surefire goodies and a mint Peak Eiger in HA. It's a neutral level 3 medium beam. Should be excellent for keychain duty.

My wife's T1A arrived also! She'll be unboxing it when she gets home from work. That's the fifth and final light. 

Here's a few cell phone pics since I'm at work without my camera.


----------



## lisantica (Jul 19, 2010)

Love that Slate PD-s you got there Steve!


----------



## ninemm (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey thanks Lisa! I'm absolutely *loving* my first McGizmo. I think it would look sweet cerakoted white with a nice trit in the tail. Plus, the cerakote should hold up well to the daily use I plan to put this light through.


----------



## ninemm (Jul 29, 2010)

Surefires:
*3* U2-BK 
*2 *6P-BK (M61WL-*new*)
*3 *E1e-BK *SOLD*
*1 *T1A-BK x2
*3 *Kroma-BK
*4.5* M4 Devastator *SOLD*
*2.5* L1-HA-WH (Cree) *new* 

Others:
*3* HA Peak Eiger *SOLD*
*2 *Inova X5 UV

Customs:
*1 *McLuxIII PD-S slate black w/ti bezel
*3* Quark Ti Mini123 anno'd blue *SOLD*
*? *Lummi Raw Al anno'd blue *SOLD*
*2 *Ti Killer Splash anno
*? *McGizmo McClickie Mule "Oilslick" 

So, I'm slowly falling down the rabbit hole of custom lights. This is no thanks to a few of you...you know who you are! :laughing:

So lately I've been taking a hard look at my current crop of lights and trying to figure out which would be on the chopping block so I can buy more customs.  Unfortunately, I can't keep them all because I don't have unlimited funds to just keep buying without something going out.

This does not mean I'm interested at all in buying lights that will just sit around on the shelf and not get used!! I like using my nice things and I get upset when I see an expensive item being neglected and collecting dust up on the shelf. One day when I'm old, rich, and have time to polish/dust my lights every day this might happen. But that day is not today nor soon. 

So, what do the numbers in red abovr next to my lights mean? 

1 = Extremely valuable to me
2 = Very valuable to me
3 = Depends on the day  
4 = Have thought about how to write my sales thread
5 = Almost boxed up and out the door 
? = Have not received light (ie status unknown)

Recently my collection got a temporary exchange student from Hawaii. :devil: So far he's fitting in quite well in the daily carry rotation.

Oh my Haiku...what are you wearing? 





That just won't do! Here. Now, isn't that better. 










The owner of this light said making a lanyard for the Haiku was not necessary, but I'm sorry...I couldn't resist. Plus, I wanted this Ti beauty to be secure while in my keep. Hope they like the color blue! 

NOTE: I had a whole write up on my thoughts about this fine Haiku, but then my browser got all wonky and I lost it. :sigh: I'll post more tonight. 

As always thoughts, commentary, etc are appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## Barbarian (Jul 29, 2010)

Steve,

First off thanks for letting me take one of your lights off your hands. 

It looks like the U2 and the PD are keepers for you. I recommend getting one of your T1A's modded with either a high CRI emitter or a warm XP-G emitter and then sell your other one if you like the new tint (you will) on the mod. You could always buy another stock T1A if you miss the one that you sell.

The 6P and the E1e are great lights to keep around so that you have something to house Malkoff drop-ins. One of my favorite, but simple set ups is my E1e-BK with a VME head and a M30WF drop in. Single mode with a great tint and perfect floody beam. It isn't the brightest light, but a real pleaser to my eye and great to use around the house. I'm anxiously awaiting the M31W.

It will be very difficult for you not to buy any more McGizmo's since you (will) have 3 of his lights. They are very addictive as you are finding out. You'll want to get your hands on as many of his lights as you can so at some point most of your other lights will be on the table as far as selling goes.

I'm probably not the best guy to offer advice as far as what lights to keep and sell because I go thru wild swings sometimes on what lights are keepers and what can be had. I normally try to ask myself how bad I'lll miss a light that I'm contemplating selling. Often times you'll really like a particular light, but that light gives you the best monetary retun, so away she goes to help fund the newest toy.

The main difference between us is is that if I love a light, I buy multiples of that particular unit so that I"ll always have at least one. You don't have that habit except for the T1A. 

Also consider what lights best serve your needs. Flood vs throw. Warm vs cold. Output, size, battery type, run time, etc.

I know that you like your lights to have a very low option. It is not surprising that the T1A is the only light that you own two of because of the very low option on that light. You have to determine what else is the most important feaure of a light for you even though I recommend that you have a variety of options at your disposal.


----------



## ninemm (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey Tim, pass the ! 

I really like the versatility of the U2. I'm *big* on a light having as many uses as possible. The U2 throws well, goes low, and is decently bright on high. I plan to get it modded with a frosted MC-E and have it even brighter. When it has the beamshaper on it becomes an excellent flood light. 

The PD-S is my first McGizmo and I plan on getting the emitter swapped, current boosted, and having it cerakoted when money permits. Love the size of that light. The *more pocketable* a light is the better I like it (unless it is obviously not designed to be pocketed). 

The x2 T1As worked out like this. I was gifted one by a very generous forum member for helping them out. My wife loved the light and I didn't want to give mine up so I bought her one.  I would like to one day get DaFab to put a warm XP-G in there for me. 

Overall my preferences for edc lights are small size, smooth beam leaning towards flood, neutral-warm tint, multiple levels including a good low are a must, and clicky operation preferred. 

I think my list of lights that I am considering selling fall in line with my preferences. I love the M4, but it is kind of a one trick pony. I don't find myself needing the throw that often. Some day I will pick up a large thrower again. The Ti mini and Ti Killer just sit on the shelf. Those are kind of my wife's lights, but she wouldn't mind me selling them.  

Basically, I have a hard time getting rid of any light other than my M4 and those shelf queens. The K2 Kroma has so many uses/outputs, the E1e and 6P are versatile in regards to drop ins and lego-ing. The T1As are solidly in the EDC rotation. I won't be selling an Eiger to afford a McGizmo any time soon. :laughing: My Oilslick Mule arrived today and the size is spot on what I am looking for. It's getting a sick Datiled LE (5B XPG, GDuP w/20, 300, and 1.2 and glow powder). 

:sigh: I'm stuck between the land of HA and Ti. Oh, and I just bought a NIB Cree (I think) L1 off eBay for $50. I told myself no more Surefires a few days ago, but my deal-o-meter couldn't pass that one up. :shakehead

Thanks for trying to help Tim!  lovecpf


----------



## csshih (Jul 29, 2010)

ninemm said:


> I really like the versatility of the U2. I'm *big* on a light having as many uses as possible. The U2 throws well, goes low, and is decently bright on high. I plan to get it modded with a frosted MC-E and have it even brighter. When it has the beamshaper on it becomes an excellent flood light.


hey steve!

Nice watching the collection grow like mad!  well, from production lights to customs and even better productions that is..
plan for future releases! how about we get a XM-L in there when it finally comes out? :naughty:


----------



## ninemm (Jul 29, 2010)

csshih said:


> hey steve!
> 
> Nice watching the collection grow like mad!  well, from production lights to customs and even better productions that is..
> plan for future releases! how about we get a XM-L in there when it finally comes out? :naughty:



I try to go for quality not quantity.  Glad you're having fun watching me go  lol I don't keep up with the latest and greatest emitters that are coming out. I probably should though.


----------



## csshih (Jul 29, 2010)

hehe.. check out this link!
http://thebrightsideforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=119

( and the link in the link )


----------



## ninemm (Jul 29, 2010)

csshih said:


> hehe.. check out this link!
> http://thebrightsideforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=119
> 
> ( and the link in the link )



XML availability Fall 2010 eh? Forecast this winter, daylight 24/7. :devil:


----------



## ninemm (Aug 2, 2010)

Well I've nixed the Blue Mini, the E1e (lack of pocket time and new found love for the 6P), and the Eiger is on the chopping block right now. 

So, I've heard that their might be another run of 007's and that has been a light on the top of my wtb list for some time. I *think* it could take the place of the SF U2. I'd have to sell most of my lights in order to afford it. 

Keep T1A's, the 6P, the Mule. Sell the Kroma, U2, M4, and _possibly_ the PD-S confused. Other lights that could be sold would be the Raw, L1, Killer, and maybe a few hundred lanyards if I get my butt in gear and make them.  That should net me close to enough with maybe some "real money" thrown in from OT at work etc.

Down the road I think I am going to put a WTB up for a well used McGizmo Haiku. Think Carrot's PD but maybe not quite that loved.  I'd also like to get my T1A modded with a neutral XPG. Because I love Don's lights and like Barbarian said you can't get enough of them. Anyone think me selling half of my lights to get a 007 is a bad idea? 

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## ninemm (Aug 5, 2010)

Slow night at work.  :tired:

I updated the current list of lights that is a few posts up. The M4 is gone, as is the Peak Eiger, and the Blue Lummi Raw. I hope their new owners enjoy them! I love fulfilling peoples WTBs. Just makes you feel good.  

My T1A is off to DaFABRICATA for a nice XPG upgrade.  I'm missing it already. _*So*_ looking forward to it coming back! The 6P has gained more solid footing in the collection since I received a M61WL drop in. My first Malkoff product and I definitely love it. The L1 I recently received has also gained a pretty safe place in the arsenal. If it stays it will probably be modded down the line to gain some output on high and get a much needed lower low. 

I've got a Novatac 120P with a K2 TFFC emitter waiting on my doorstep for me as I type this. Also, the Maelstrom passaround light is at home too. Should be a fun weekend!  

-Steve


----------



## bigfoot (Aug 6, 2010)

The collection is coming along nicely!

:twothumbs


----------



## ninemm (Aug 6, 2010)

bigfoot said:


> The collection is coming along nicely!
> 
> :twothumbs



Hey there! Thanks for the comments. I had a High CRI Clicky and sold it. :slaphead: I recently got a Novatac modded with a K2 emitter, but to be honest I'm missing that High CRI. I've been toying with the idea of ordering one with the smooth bezel.


----------



## ninemm (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy Monday CPF'ers! Updated list of lights.  

Surefires:
*4 *U2-BK 
*2 *6P-BK (M61WL)
*1 *T1A-BK x2 (One out for XPG modding )
*3.5 *Kroma-BK
*2.5* L1-HA-WH (Cree)

Others:
*2 *Inova X5 UV

Customs:
*1.5 *McLuxIII PD-S slate black w/ti bezel
*3 *Ti Killer Splash anno
*? *McGizmo McClickie Mule "Oilslick"
*? *McGizmo Haiku XR-E
*?* Sabrewolf Mini SST-50 EDC Direct Drive

So, slowly but surely the list of customs is growing and stock lights list is shrinking. I've got one of our T1As out for a neutral XPG mod. I am really missing it. :sigh: Recently bought a Haiku XR-E! :thumbsup: Based on Dan's most recent beamshot thread it looks like the low will be lower than the XP-G. We'll see if I like the beam as much. That will take my McGizmo count up to three!! 

I also paid for a spot in line for one of Sabrewolf's Mini EDC lights. It is a direct driven SST-50. The low on the light is really excellent. I'd say somewhere in the 2-5lm range perhaps. The size of the light is really excellent too. I'm thinking of possibly getting it cerakoted to increase the surface texture for grip. 

Looking forward to checking out a 007 in person sometime soon. :devil: Can't wait to see what holding a solid chunk of machine Ti in my hands feels like. Coming closer to thinking about selling my Kroma and U2. I'd probably only do that to raise funds for a future 007 purchase. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend! :twothumbs


----------



## ninemm (Aug 14, 2010)

The below list means that pretty much whatever I say the direction or intention I have for certain lights means pretty much nil in this thread. lol Basically, if a light is stock then it should either be afraid of getting kicked out on the street, or be looking forward to some mods. Yes, I'm looking at you lonely second to last unmodded Surefire L1. :devil:

Gah, it really stinks right now for me as far as lights go. My PD-S is in the wind off for disassembly, cerakoting, and then an XP-G upgrade. My T1A is MIA...sorry I couldn't resist. :shakehead: It should actually be on it's way back from DaFAB's workshop soon! The L1 is a great size and form factor, but the beam leaves something to be desired (no spill). My Mule is LE-less. Awaiting GDuP driver delivery from the Shoppe to Datiled. Then I'm just waiting on the Zebras to arrive, the new Aleph 1 to ship, and the Sabrewolf Mini to be built. :sigh: Soon all will arrive and I will be in lumen heaven! 

On a more positive note: I *love* carrying the Haiku. I thought I was starting to hate clips, but the Haiku just feels so right clipped to my front jeans pocket. I think I may prefer the beam and output of the XP-G though. We'll have to see what we can do about that (hint hint trade post in the BST  ) 

*Anyway, have a safe and fun filled weekend CPF! *
*
Customs:*
Delghi Aluminum Iris - Orange Anodized 
McLuxIII PD-S slate *soon to be white cerakote w/XP-G*
McGizmo McClickie Mule "Oilslick" w/GDuP driver, XP-G, and green glow powder 
Sabrewolf Mini SST-50 EDC 
T1A-BK w/Neutral XP-G by DaFABRICATA

*Stock Lights:*
T1A-BK 
L1-HA
Lithium Glo-Toob
Inova X5 UV
Nitecore D10 Tribute
Nitecore D10 Q5
Quark Mini AA NW XPE

*Gifted Lights:
*4sevens Quark MiniAA NW - Mom
Nitecore EZAA - Bro-in-law


----------

